# Ela era muito aborrecida com as pessoas, aborrecia demais



## polyglotwannabe

Oi, uma pergunta rapida:
*Ela era muito aborrecida com as pessoas, aborrecia demais *
My translation: she got bored with people...too much?
I do not quite get the construction here with an adjective first and the verb 'aborrecer'?.
Need your help here just to be sure i am getting this right.
Thanks,
poly


----------



## patriota

_She'd get upset way too easily._

Como ela própria era a pessoa aborrecida, seria mais claro usar um pronome reflexivo com o verbo: "_ela... *se *aborrecia demais_". Afinal, eram os coleguinhas dela que a aborreciam ativamente.

Porém, coloquialmente, brasileiros podem omitir esse pronome em frases específicas. O contexto esclarece: "_O João está sempre de cara fechada. Ele irrita muito fácil_" = "_Ele *se *irrita muito facilmente_".

Fenômenos assim existem em inglês também, por exemplo: needs washed.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## jazyk

A explicação do Patriota seria, na minha opinião, certeira se na frase se dissesse Ela *ficava* aborrecida com as pessoas. Por se ter usado o verbo ser, aí aborrecido significa chato, maçante, impressão confirmada pelo fragmento, aqui: Contos Populares de Brasília Note-se que o adjetivo enjoada, usado na oração seguinte, parece corroborar o que eu disse.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

That is the source!.


----------



## jazyk

Se nas próximas vezes nos mostrar a fonte, poupa-nos trabalho.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Sim, com certeza. So, what would be considered a good translation?. Was mine passable?.


----------



## jazyk

She bored people. People found her boring. Aburría a la gente/a los demás.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

She bored people. People found her boring. Aburría a la gente/a los demás. 
Gee whiz!. Thanks so much jazyk.


----------



## patriota

So, as we've learned, she was actually _um aborrecimento_ for other people as well. However, I wouldn't say that she was just plain _boring_. She was _chata _in another sense.

_This lady_ _was way too uptight and kept bothering people—and she wasn't even old! The girl had been working there for many years and was pretty nice and chill, though. That's for sure._


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Chata in what sense patriota?. Fique curioso.😀


----------



## englishmania

Maybe Patriota means that
Era aborrecida: she was boring
Aborrecia as pessoas: she was a bit annoying


In Portugal, we use chato/a and chateado/a a lot.

Chato/a : sth or sb that is annoying or boring (it depends on the context)
Chateado/a : I am upset or angry
Aborrecido/a: sth or sb is boring or upset (it depends on the context)
Aborrecido/a: I am upset or bored


Perhaps it's not easy to understand these nuances.


----------



## patriota

I explained it with my translation. The key point is that she was especially _nojenta _(not only picky but actually unpleasant). The story proceeds to tell us that she even went around threatening to kill innocent cows just because her maid was befriending them.


----------



## Archimec

Talvez também:
_ela era chata_:  she was a pain in the ass
_chateado/a_:  pissed off


----------



## englishmania

patriota said:


> I explained it with my translation. The key point is that she was especially _nojenta _(not only picky but actually unpleasant). The story proceeds to tell us that she even went around threatening to kill innocent cows just because her maid was befriending them.


But do you know the context?


----------



## polyglotwannabe

All your comments have surely brought the phrase a little  more in perspective for me. Even though it is still a little bit fuzzy.
 Ella era aborrecida *com* as pessoas....this preposition used with a form of the verb be is surely a difficult one here compounded by the repeated use of the verb at the end. 
The fact that English says, she was boring or she bored people, and here *com* is used, which even in Spanish would sound totally off. Ella era aburrida con las personas. Uhm.😏.That's what really caught my eye. Interesting construction.


----------



## Vanda

Uma chata mesmo.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

So, in a translation it would be something like: She was totally bored / annoyed by people, and she bored / annoyed people at that. Something to that effect, tá bom?.
Please, confirm if I got it right. Obrigadissimo.

A little bit of more context might direct you to the right sense.
*Era uma vez uma garota  que trabalhava na casa de uma sehnora fazenda. Essa sehnora era jovem  mas era muito aborrecida com as pessoas, aborrecia demais. Era muito enjoada.
According to Priberam the first meaning of enjoado is  agoniado [ *Muito indisposto, aflito, nauseado], but the second meaning of  this word is interesting, as it may relate to our discussion.
Também pode significar  'aborrecido, enfastiado.
Which compounds things even more for me!


----------



## englishmania

Enjoada means nauseous or sick in your stomach but we also use it when people are hard to please, not very nice or smiley, not cheerful; people who don’t feel excited about doing anything/something; people who are boring because they don’t show much enthusiasm. Que enjoadinha!


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Enjoada means nauseous or sick in your stomach but we also use it when people are hard to please, not very nice or smiley, not cheerful; people who don’t feel excited about doing anything/something; people who are boring because they don’t show much enthusiasm. Que enjoadinha!



Estava a escrever isso mesmo, com o acrescento de que '_enjoada_' se pode referir a uma atitude altaneira, de soberba,de superioridade sobre os demais. O '_enjoado/a_' mostra, pela forma afectada como se comporta e para marcar as distâncias sobre os outros e para deixar claro que não se confunde com eles, que os considera inferiores, que os despreza e rejeita, que é uma pessoa à parte e melhor que eles, que tem nojo deles (daí o _enjoada_') . É uma forma de snobismo. Creio que é o caso do texto.

P.S. Já agora, acrescento que é o facto de significar a forma como ela se comporta *com* alguém que justifica o uso de '_com_'.


----------



## Archimec

aborrecida=_aborrecedora_, na primeira parte da frase.
ela aborrecia as pessoas
as pessoas ficavam aborrecidas com a atitude dela (she had an attitude)
????


----------



## polyglotwannabe

I totally got it now. Wow, guys, you're the best that i have ever seen!.There seems to be no secrets for you all.
I remain appreciative and in awe.

Final translation: I need your ok.
*...era muito aborrecida com as pessoas = she disliked people.
...e aborrecia demais = and she was, in turn, disliked by people
 Era muito enjoada ( she was too full of herself)*


----------



## Carfer

Talvez não, porque não gostar de alguém (dislike) é um sentimento, não implica nenhuma acção sobre os outros. Ser aborrecido *com* alguém implica uma atitude de algum modo hostil, a pessoa tem de ser um pouco desagradável, embirrenta, chata, portanto mais no sentido do sugerido pelo archimec ou de t_o pick on/ to always bicker with/ somebody._
Quanto a_ 'enjoada', _o adjectivo denota que a pessoa mostra, pela expressão e/ou pelos gestos, pelos ademanes, além do sentimento de superioridade, o seu desagrado, o seu desconforto, o seu _enjôo. _Não me ocorre nenhum termo em inglês, vou ver se encontro um exemplo de expressão facial nalguma ilustração_ ._

P.S. Mais ou menos isto:


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Kkkkk. That is a good one, Carfer. I think too full of herself does the job, according to your description.  That is one of the things the anti-Trump people say about him. That he is disgustingly full of himself.
That could be a good description of the lady in the story.


----------



## Carfer

Ou isto


----------



## englishmania

Sometimes the more I read it, the less I understand 

First, it looks as if it should be "ela era muito aborrecida com as pessoas, aborreciDa demais".
But I know that the book says "aborrecia" and that's also OK.

I think it means what Carfer said. She was not very nice or friendly to people, a bit annoying.



polyglotwannabe said:


> *Era uma vez uma garota  que trabalhava na casa de uma sehnora fazenda. Essa sehnora era jovem  mas era muito aborrecida com as pessoas, aborrecia demais. Era muito enjoada.*


senhora numa fazenda


----------



## patriota

polyglotwannabe said:


> Final translation: I need your ok.


Have you seen my translation? Maybe it's not perfect, but I was trying to make you see that you were supposed to put it all together (including what you know about the rest of the story) instead of trying to translate isolated words literally.  Even after I reminded you we were talking about a psycho here, you kept thinking of the word "_boring_."

I suppose you've already noticed, but that book attempts to transcribe *oral storytelling*. When we talk, we use more redundancies than in formal writing, and this is especially true in this kind of speech. These impromptu narratives are full of repetitions, logical inconsistencies and word combinations that sound better when you _hear _them. They weren't made to be dissected. The narrator of "_A Gata Borralheira e a varinha verde_" was no wordsmith, but she was skillful in using her intonation and gestures to convey exactly what she meant. Since you have no access to all that, you need to imagine you're listening to her and _feel_ the story, and then think about how you'd describe her characters and their actions with your own words.

Also, there's no "_e_" before "_aborrecia demais_." Even if there was no typo (_aborreci*d*a demais_) in the transcript,  the storyteller was just stressing that the lady (_who wasn't even old—_don't leave this out!) was "_aborrecida com as pessoas_" *indeed*. Despite her relatively young age, she acted just like your average old, grumpy, bitter fairy-tale witch. Funnily enough, the even younger maid had already been working for her for many, many years, though.

I could've used the same structure while retelling this story: "_Apesar de ser uma jovem senhora, era muito implicante com as pessoas... implicava demais_." People can also say things like, "_Ele era um bêbado, bebia demais."_


----------



## Guigo

Apenas registrando que, no Brasil, costumamos chamar os _adolescentes_ de *aborrecentes.* Os motivos são óbvios!


----------



## Ari RT

A pergunta é em Inglês, mas na língua nativa de polyglotwannabe temos aborrecer e aburrir para dividir tédio de irritação. Em PT aborrecer serve para os dois, não temos aburrir.
Em PT as pessoas aborrecem a outras pessoas ou as coisas aborrecem às pessoas (ela me aborreceu, música gospel me aborrece - o pronome "me" é objeto indireto), enquanto em ES as pessoas aborrecem "das" coisas (aborrezco la leche - "eu" é o sujeito, o objeto é o leite). Além do mais,  em ES aburrir tem regência diferente de aborrecer. Aburrir em ES se rege como aborrecer em PT. Talvez venha daí a dificuldade de polyglotwannabe.
A semelhança de aborrecer com to bore (talvez etimologia comum?) atrapalha mais um pouco.
O uso de "com" (as pessoas) para significar "em relação às", "na direção das" tampouco ajuda.

O que o trecho quer dizer é que ela era annoying TOWARDS people (se é que essa construção fica em pé em Inglês), she kept annoying everyone. A vírgula não é aditiva nem introduz relação de causa e efeito, apenas separa duas sentenças por imposição gramatical. As duas sentenças dizem a mesma coisa, de formas um pouco diferentes.
Em ES, a personagem não era uma pessoa "aburrida" , senão _"molesta", fastidiaba a los demás.
Em EN, she was not bored  , she was such a dick, she kept on annoying/irking/bothering people around._


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Finally, I understand the connotation of the words. Patriota is right. I shoud have seen it, but i didn't. Like Ari said, i kept coming back to English and Spanish trying to make some sense of it, and that even confused me even more. Now I got it. She was annoying, and she annoyed people a lot. She had an attitude with people.  she was an irritating, aggravating, and obnoxious person.

Patriota # 9
So, as we've learned, she was actually _um aborrecimento_ for other people as well. However, I wouldn't say that she was just plain _boring_. She was _chata _in another sense.
_This lady_ _was way too uptight and kept bothering people—and she wasn't even old! The girl had been working there for many years and was pretty nice and chill, though. That's for sure._

Patriota was right, but *chata *kept coming to my mind as boring, and 'boring' had already been considered as a possible translation. That is why I asked patriota, _chata in what sense?._ Because i knew chata/o also means_* importuno, maçador*_. Then, patriota says she was _*uptight.*
This lady_ _was way too uptight .... 
*uptight* does not necessarily means a person with an attitude. That threw me more off than i already was. I have never read anything from  that writer before, so i am not familiar with his ways. Anyoldways, with what pariota had explained to me i should have already gotten the idea, but i didn't. _
Carfer offered this : Ser aborrecido *com* alguém implica uma atitude de algum modo hostil, a pessoa tem de ser um pouco desagradável, _*embirrenta*_, chata, portanto mais no sentido do sugerido pelo archimec ou de t_o pick on/ to always bicker with/ somebody._
I failed to look up _*embirrenta*_. Had I done that, I would have found this synonym for it= *Antipático*. Which, if you translate it to English , you can safely put it as someone considered 'a pain in the ass, in Spanish= a_*ntipático, pesao, insoportable.*_
Then along comes Ari, and this, from her, turns the light on in my dim brain: ' A pergunta é em Inglês, mas na língua nativa de polyglotwannabe temos aborrecer e aburrir para dividir tédio de irritação. _*Em PT aborrecer serve para os dois, não temos aburrir.*
Then everything came into focus.
Thank you alooootttttt.  I am sorry, my teachers, I should have seen it, but I failed. But I enjoyed the heck out of it. Thank you for bringing me to an exact translation.
I have a motto which I abide by : 'If you're not able to put a phrase or sentence in your mother tongue and make sense of it and find a close equivalent, then, you simply don't have it'.
You made me have it.
*OBRIGADISSIMO!.*_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Ari RT. I have to tip my hat to you.
 Your explanation was awesome!!!!!.


----------



## Vanda

Esses meninos são impagáveis! Me divirto e aprendo todos os dias! Quando crescer quero ser igual. 
"Sobre um tratado de se ser chato, aborrecido" (aborrecido como no vocabulário do centro de Minas,  que tive que aprender quando morei em Pompéu).


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Esses meninos são impagáveis! Me divirto e aprendo todos os dias! Quando crescer quero ser igual.
> "Sobre um tratado de se ser chato, aborrecido" (aborrecido como no vocabulário do centro de Minas,  que tive que aprender quando morei em Pompéu).



Aliás, há um livro, "Tratado Geral dos Chatos", publicado em 1962, de autoria de Guilherme de Figueiredo (1915-1997) - um cara gente boa, em que pese ter sido irmão do João Figueiredo.


----------



## Ari RT

Ahá! Agora eu sei que não fui o único a ler isso. Aliás eu mesmo não, um adolescente com o mesmo nome.


----------



## Vanda

E eu achando que seria inédita com : sobre o ser chato...
Ainda, sobre aborrecida, quando cheguei ao centro de Minas, oriunda da Zona da Mata, achava esquisito quando minha vizinha sempre brincava comigo dizendo: ô menina aborrecida! No caso, ali nas regiões de Guimarães Rosa, é usado  como termo afetivo, jocoso, do mesmo modo que, aqui na Zona da Mata, diríamos: ô boba (tão criticado por meus amigos paulistas quando caíram de paraquedas em Minas).
Então, ainda existe o tal de regionalismo onde aborrecido ganha outro contorno.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

# 33 um cara gente boa, *em que pese *ter sido irmão do João Figueiredo.  in spite of???>


----------



## jazyk

Sim. Também although, albeit.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal dizemos "pese embora".


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thank you so much.


----------



## Guigo

Mas afinal, o que veio primeiro: o animalejo que se aloja na região púbica ou o indivíduo aborrecedor?

A registrar:
1. No Rio de Janeiro, havia o cri-cri ou cricri, o chato que azucrinava a região púbica do chato pubiano. 
2. Este ser (_Pthirus pubis_) aparece, em algumas listas, como em "risco de extinção". Tanta depilação que o coitado esta´em vias de desaparecer e, então, este companheiro milenar da espécie humana, com tanta história para contar, poderá encontrar seu fim inglório.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

That is funny Guigo.


----------



## Archimec

Are we talking of _crabs_ or _crotch crickets_ here?
Poly, please correct my English.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Well, in AE, crabs are the lice that inhabit the pubic area.
Crotch crickets  might be the literal translation of the word for that in Portuguese, if I am understanding guigo right. Cricri or cri-cri.
Eu sei que chato means piolho as well and maybe that cri-cri, which is, in fact, cricket, is just a funny line from guigo


----------



## Archimec

Thank you, poly.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Archimec, as to any explanation of anything and everything English I give here, you can take it to the bank, and 98% of the time you will get cash for it, not so with what I say in Portuguese. You are one of my teachers. kkkkkk


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Eu costumo usar a alternativa mais curta: aborrida / aborria.


----------



## jazyk

Em português essas palavras não existem.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal já não se usam, pelo menos que eu dê por isso. São consideradas arcaicas, mas o Priberam ainda as regista, se bem que só qualifique como arcaico o verbo, não o adjectivo. Pela minha experiência, tanto o é uma como outra.


----------



## guihenning

Encontrei ambos no Houaiss. A entrada "aborrir" aponta para "mesmo que aborrecer" —indicando ser esta a forma preferida— e "aborrido" não tem a observação de que seja obsoleto ou pouco usado, mas eu nunca tinha nem lido nem ouvido nem um nem outro.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Eu uso, até por ser mais breve/curta/simplificada.
Uso mais na escrita que no falar.

Aborrir
Consulte o significado / definição de aborrir no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. 
Aborrir
Significado de Aborrir
aborrir | Definição ou significado de aborrir no Dicionário Infopédia da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## englishmania

Nunca ouvi ou usei aborrir. Soa-me espanhol.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

englishmania said:


> Nunca ouvi ou usei aborrir. Soa-me espanhol.



Em castelhano é «aburrir».
Todas essas variações vem do latim «abhorrere».


----------



## jazyk

No Córpus do Português, com 1 bilhão (mil milhões para os portugueses) de palavras, aborrir e variações não aparece nem uma única vez. No Google Livros também não o vejo em português. Aparece muito mais em italiano como apócope de aborrire. Não entendo como mencionar um verbo que ninguém usa (uma andorinha não faz verão) possa ajudar um estrangeiro que esteja aprendendo a nossa língua.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

jazyk said:


> No Córpus do Português, com 1 bilhão (mil milhões para os portugueses) de palavras, aborrir e variações não aparece nem uma única vez. No Google Livros também não o vejo em português. Aparece muito mais em italiano como apócope de aborrire. Não entendo como mencionar um verbo que ninguém usa (uma andorinha não faz verão) possa ajudar um estrangeiro que esteja aprendendo a nossa língua.



Se está dicionarizado, e eu quero usar… qual é o problema?
Ha termos que vão e voltam duma língua!
Somem e reaparecem!
E assim vive um idioma vivo!


----------



## jazyk

Ninguém o impediu de nada. Só é estranho mencionar um arcaísmo a um estrangeiro, que não domina vários aspectos do português moderno e tem outras prioridades.


----------

